# I wonder if this has anything to do with Bidens $20k student loan cancel



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Yup


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Anubis said:


> Yup
> 
> View attachment 674477
> 
> View attachment 674476


Seems like they tipping the hell out of you man!!!


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Since I’m one the people picking up that tab, my tips gonna have to fall a bit. 😉


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Damn...That's a lot of cashing out. Why so much?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

uberebu said:


> Damn...That's a lot of cashing out. Why so much?


Because i do this partime and barely drive. I use it only for food and gas money. I have another full-time job


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Yup
> 
> View attachment 674477
> 
> View attachment 674476


Good you’re getting more tips. I’d think it’s because of your new music system you installed.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Good you’re getting more tips. I’d think it’s because of your new music system you installed.


Possibly but prolly because student loans forgiveness. US government is doing this as a stimulus because they know economy may soon start suffering and crash. It's economy crash avoidance. Putting more money in the pockets of Americans.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I don’t wat


Anubis said:


> Possibly but prolly because student loans forgiveness. US government is doing this as a stimulus because they know economy may soon start suffering and crash. It's economy crash avoidance. Putting more money in the pockets of Americans.


I don’t watch news, so I didn’t hear of that. 

If that’s true, then thank you all Americans who are paying taxes who will help me lower my student loans that I’ll be paying until death. I figured death would come first for me.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Anubis said:


> Possibly but prolly because student loans forgiveness. US government is doing this as a stimulus because they know economy may soon start suffering and crash. It's economy crash avoidance. Putting more money in the pockets of Americans.


I dont want government money in my pockets so too speak. It always has hidden agendas an consequences. In my experience my money is best earned soaked in my own sweat or drool when it comes too RS earnings. Stop being a lemming.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

uberebu said:


> Damn...That's a lot of cashing out. Why so much?


Hookers and cocaine


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Hookers and cocaine


Mod will discipline for that


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Mod will discipline for that


Yes @New2This deserves a time out for that comment. 😀


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Yes @New2This deserves a time out for that comment. 😀
> View attachment 674834


But he quit alcohol a long time ago.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> But he quit alcohol a long time ago.


Well, I guess he can have his time out facing the wall then.


----------

